# MFS tools & MFS live **confused**



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

OK..I'm confused. Finally bought my new HD..now I don't know which software to use. I consider myself moderately computer literate. I built my current rig. Should I use MFS tools or MFS live...or am I missing that they are both the same?

Thanks


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

WWW.MFSlive.org is the website where you download MFSlive-1.3b.iso and burn into a CD which contains MFStools. you can use that or WINmfs (uses windows XP) to work on your system.


----------

